# Hawaii Reviews for September 2012



## billhall (Sep 1, 2012)

September 2012 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Sep 1, 2012)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 8/24/12*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer: Renae Click​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sweetwater at Kauai, Kauai, 8/18/12*

*New Review *


Sweetwater at Kauai 
Reviewer: Charles and Janis Penick​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 1, 2012)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 8/4/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer: Charles and Janis Penick​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 28, 2012)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai , Kauai, 9/15/2012*

*New Review *


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai  
Reviewer: David & Dee Ann Hutson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 28, 2012)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 9/8/2012*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort  
Reviewer: David & Dee Ann Hutson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[


----------

